
Why the N.Y.P.D. Dropped One of Its Oldest Crime-Fighting Tools - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/05/nyregion/nypd-memo-book.html
======
basicplus2
Well! If i were a crime syndicate i would be putting alot if effort into
cracking into THAT database!

